# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] 16ch Hikvision DS-7116HGHI-F1 καταγραφικο

## DJman

Σε άριστη κατάσταση!!! Απόλυτα σταθερό 24/24, Ηταν παντα πανω σε UPS
Συνδέετε με το app της hikvision.


Τα χαρακτηριστικά τα βλέπετε εδώ για να μην γράψω σεντόνι
https://www.hikvision.com/en/Product...6HGHI-F1__copy

Ποιότητα Hikvision...


Με την κούτα του, το φορτιστή και το ποντίκι του
Τιμή:80
Αθήνα Μαρούσι
Κάνω και αποστολές

----------

